# Feliz 5 de Mayo!!!!



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Happy 5 de Mayo for all the Mexican Lumberjocks and all the people who join and celebrate today the Mexican heritage and pride!!!!

A big celebration here in California!

Happy Margaritas!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Happy Cinco de Mayo !


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Have a good one


----------



## firecaster (Jan 15, 2009)

Most people think Cinco de Mayo is Mexican Independance Day like our July 4th. It would be closer to us having a Yorktown Day.

Here's a link that tells what it's about. I've been told it's not a big day in Mexico but I don't know.
http://clnet.ucla.edu/cinco.html


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

having grown up in mexico, i'll say that it doesn't take much for them to celebrate just about anything !

happy 5 to all !


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm making Fajitas for dinner tonight, Coronas frios in the fridge & the margairitas are on the way. 
I'm not Mexican, just visited a few times & fell in love with the food & DRINKS!!
I don't care what they are celebrating, as long as I can too!!
Happy Cinco de Mayo !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Time for all to celebrate. The Civil War might still be going if the French had joined the south )


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Man….I don't know about Mexico but, if you ever get to San Antonio on this day, look out.


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

Today is also my wedding anniversary (19 years). I always like that everyone was celebrating this day with me.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Happy anniversary Ron!


----------

